
As a Service ─ Failure on Demand - dvejmz
https://500asaservice.com/
======
dvejmz
My mission is to provide a planet-scale, elastic, resilient, secure and low-
latency on-demand HTTP 500 service. I hope you enjoy it. Pull requests
accepted!

~~~
Nextgrid
Do you use microservices? Is there a GraphQL API? Do you have an engineering
blog or newsletter so we can keep track of updates? Are you hiring and do you
have a “careers” page describing your company’s values and how diverse and
inclusive it is?

